# BGA Attack



## $eaba$$ (Dec 6, 2006)

I just got home from school today, and saw a bunch of bga. I took off the co2 for one day because of a leak, causing no co2 to go into the tank. Before, when I had teh DIY co2 going properly, i had no problems, except for a bit of staghorn algae. Now that there is no co2, I got a bunch of BGA. Could the co2 lack be the problem, or is it just a coincidence?


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Fluctuations in CO2 levels can always lead to plant/algae issues. The trick is to keep CO2 levels consistent during the light period.

However I wouldn't think that only one day with the CO2 off would cause an outbreak. Then again, every tank is different and the if the parameters of a tank were just at the limit of being "balanced" then a one day lack of a nutrient could cause a problem.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Pretty sure it's not a coincidence. I just recently talked to someone and he said his BGA would always disappear when he upped his CO2. 

Anyway, 3 day blackout along with getting your CO2 back on track should get rid of it and prevent it from coming back.


----------



## $eaba$$ (Dec 6, 2006)

*Thanks Guys.*

Thanks for the replies, and I will get back my co2 as fast as possible!


----------



## $eaba$$ (Dec 6, 2006)

*One more thing.*

If I were to get the eurythromacin or whatever its calles, which is in maracyn, how would I apply it to get rid of the BGA. Also, I'm starting a blackout now, so how should that be done? Will it hurt my plants? Should I feed my fish?

Thanks


----------



## Tonka (Mar 20, 2004)

Use the same dosing regime as you would use if you were treating fish. These directions are on the package.

BGA can be cause by too enthusiastic feeding of your fish. Ensure that you are feeding twice a day only enough that it is consumed in 1-2 minutes. As long as everybody gets at least one bite, that's enough.

No reason to let your fish go hungry, but if you have been feeding them regularly, a three day fast will build character and a special appreciation for their owner once the long night ends.


----------



## VITARTE (Feb 20, 2005)

I thought that the main reason for geting BGA ( as in Blue Green Algae ) was a lack of nitrates.
You're right the blackout will get rid of the BGA, just have to keep the KN03 in good supply afterwards.
Just my 2 cents.
Rafo


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

I got rid of the BGA in my main tank by adding CO2 (pressurised though), upping the circulation, adding carbon in the filter and stepping up the water changes for a few weeks.
I now have much, much better plant growth and the BGA's gone.


----------



## werner (Jul 6, 2006)

Everything you ever wanted to know about BGA: The Skeptical Aquarist


----------



## $eaba$$ (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks guys!


----------

